

5 Great Code Search Engines! - muriithi
http://knightknetwork.com/2007/09/13/5-great-code-search-engines/

======
Tygerdave
This is from my site (thanks subby!) It's been making the rounds today. If
anyone is curious Krugle has the highest click thru with Koders and Google
coming in at about the same. That may say more for the order I have them
listed than what people really like, but I thought this crowd might find that
interesting.

------
ken
Krugle gets an automatic win in my book because it seems to be the only one
that can search Common Lisp code.

On Google and Koders, setting lang=Lisp turns up mostly Emacs Lisp, and
"lang:cl" gives only Tcl code. (They distinguish between CL and Scheme, but
not Elisp!) O'Reilly has no language selector, but searching for a Lisp symbol
just turns up a lot of Emacs Lisp books. And Ucodit can't seem to find any
Lisp code at all.

